# While you sissies slept



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

I posted the first pic of 2014! Popped one more but not photo worthy


----------



## 9/0 (Feb 16, 2014)

Nice flatty


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Wonder if that one was a holdover or came home early? Water is still mighty chilly...


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

I took a infrared temp gun with me and shot the water a lot tonight. Ranged from 62-59.8 No rhyme or reason for these guys. The small one was a gulfy but didn't look at that one closely


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh but it was such good sleep


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

A few fish showing up at GS pier. A couple of good days and most were bay flounder. Tells me they are hitting the beach and it won't be long. Rear end of the trailer reworked CHECK wiring to everything CHECK take trolling motor to Fox's for inspection preventive maint THIS WEEK new comm license THIS WEEK update registration THIS WEEK/////Look out next week. NICE fish Bobby


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice flattie


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

This sissie was asleep cause he to work. Nice fish though !!!


----------



## HotSoup (Jan 2, 2013)

Awesome, I cant wait till it warms up!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

when the weather starts getting warm i start getting the itch. then it fricking gets cold again and it goes away!!!! nice flattie!


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

So glad I went when I did. Weather sucks this week and then hauling the big boats out of the water so this I won't get a chance again for a few days


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

LopeAlong said:


> I posted the first pic of 2014! Popped one more but not photo worthy


And that one is "photo worthy"? Looks like one of those frozen ones from Joe Pattie thawed out. :no:


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Ah DFA, oh how I've missed your snide sanctimonious remarks about anything you consider yourself an expert in and from what we can tell that's everything. 

Here's something that will blow your aging feeble mind. That fish plus one more earned me $450. Not sure when's the last time you've gotten $225lb for your fish but let me know when you do, asshat!


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

You go Bobby.One thing I've learned in life is that people that have negative attitudes toward others aren't really happy with themselves. { sanctimonius} pretty much sums it up.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

No joy Terry, no joy


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Give the douch what he deserves Bobby.


----------



## Matdfhew (Mar 9, 2014)

Water is still mighty chilly...


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

bamafan611 said:


> You go Bobby.One thing I've learned in life is that people that have negative attitudes toward others aren't really happy with themselves. { sanctimonius} pretty much sums it up.


That's a powerful lesson! I try to think about that before commenting, especially in the heat of the battle, so to speak!


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

At first, I couldn't figure out what you were saying, Bobby. I was thinking an asshat was a Mediterranean fruit that resembles a green prickly carrumbala. In culinary school, I had to memorize a lot of funky foods and French terms. It all makes sense now. Atta boy.

*asshat definition *




n. 
the imaginary garment worn by one with one's head up one's ass. (Offensive.) : 
n. 
a person said to be wearing an asshat (sense 1). : _ Wake up you stupid asshat! _


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

flounderslayerman said:


> This sissie was asleep cause he to work. Nice fish though !!!


No need to work anymore. I was told that in this country, if you don't work , the government will reward you with a check each month


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Chapman5011 said:


> No need to work anymore. I was told that in this country, if you don't work , the government will reward you with a check each month


Nothing in life worth having is free especially if I ain't earned it. I don't want a damn thing from the government.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Elliot, one thing in life is your most important thing and though a huge price was paid it comes to you absolutely free. You can't earn it, all you have to do is accept Him my friend. Capt. Ron, now thats some funny stuff.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Idk Elliot, I got a nice big check from the guberment recently and I was very happy to get it lol. I guess technically I earned it but I never saw any of it so I just assume it was free


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

LopeAlong said:


> Idk Elliot, I got a nice big check from the guberment recently and I was very happy to get it lol. I guess technically I earned it but I never saw any of it so I just assume it was free


Well Bobby if it was your income tax then you earned it.


----------



## Wahoo_fishon (Jun 28, 2012)

We have a "Guvmint"?


----------

